# ball joints



## beam (Jan 24, 2009)

Have a 2006 qc diesel has 32000 miles on it with a blizzard plow told to get inspected needed 4 ball joints and new hub assembilies The dealer wouldnot cover under warranty any other suggestions????????????


----------



## Dubliner (Aug 20, 2008)

I would get a second opinion IMHO dealers are hurting for cash amd may be a little stricter than necessary on inspections.


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

Why would they not cover it, I would talk to the factory rep. or try another dealer


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

Call the Chrysler customer service center. If you are the original owner should be covered for at least 3 years/36,000 miles. Have you surpassed the 3 years? If it's a diesel it should be 7 years/70,000 miles.


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

Chrysler Customer Service 1-800-992-1997, have your V.I.N # handy.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

If you got a long bed truck they probably wouldnt cover it, not with a diesel. If you got a short bed with the plow prep they should cover it


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

Does the truck have the snowplow prep package?


----------



## beam (Jan 24, 2009)

24v6spd;763727 said:


> Does the truck have the snowplow prep package?


NO that is why not having any luck


----------



## beam (Jan 24, 2009)

tim096;763629 said:


> Why would they not cover it, I would talk to the factory rep. or try another dealer


Tried two different dealers and no warranty no plow prep on truck and it is too late already apart at private shop because parts are on national back order from the dealer soooo getting them from napa in SC only one to have all of it the uppers went bad alot of movement and when taking apart the bearring assemblies fell apart that is why uppers and lower (it is already apart) and needed bearings:realmad:


----------



## tim096 (Dec 24, 2007)

Moog make ball joint that are better than the factory ones, spend the extra and get the good ones.


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok here is the deal. 2006 trucks came with the 3/36k powertrain warranty. So your truck must be just over the 3 year mark. As for the Hub assembly. They are lying to you. How can they tell you it needs hub assembly when they havent taken them apart yet. They must be telling you also need u joints in front end. This can be very pricey at the dealer. Somewhere around 2500 to fix. So you best bet is to screw the system and get something out of it. Go to Chrysler warranties and Buy an extended care one. Might cost you about a grand. But they got sales on. Then your truck will covered and they have to give you a rental while they have you car.

Talk to the dealer about this. maybe they wil work with you


----------



## schatzy73 (Jan 23, 2009)

it's a 3/36k powertrain warrenty most likely....... ball joints are not part of the powertrain..... they are considered "wear items"


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

schatzy73;763990 said:


> it's a 3/36k powertrain warrenty most likely....... ball joints are not part of the powertrain..... they are considered "wear items"


Yeah but isnt the 3/36 bumper to bumper. And if you get that premum extended warrranty service that covers them


----------



## schatzy73 (Jan 23, 2009)

BigDave12768;764019 said:


> Yeah but isnt the 3/36 bumper to bumper. And if you get that premum extended warrranty service that covers them


if it's a just powertrain it wouldn't cover it but if it's bumper to bumper they still might not.

if the truck didn't come with the plow prep package they could claim that having and using a plow on it would be in violation of the terms of the warranty..... essentially saying that the plow made the ball joints go bad, when in reality dodge has always had issues with balljoints....

they've done it before.... there was a guy that had a 1 ton dually that hauled 1 1/2 tons in it and when he broke a shackle and took it in to get fixed under the warranty he told them what happened. they refused to cover the costs because he overloaded the truck which nullified his warranty contract.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

beam;763830 said:


> NO that is why not having any luck


Ask them the difference between the ball joints. If it were an alternator or something along those lines I could see it but the ball joints are the same on a plow prep truck vs a non equiped truck.

To me its kind of like saying they wont cover a trans because the truck didnt come with a trailer hitch but it was used for towing .


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

schatzy73;764117 said:


> there was a guy that had a 1 ton dually that hauled 1 1/2 tons in it and when he broke a shackle and took it in to get fixed under the warranty he told them what happened. they refused to cover the costs because he overloaded the truck which nullified his warranty contract.


There must be more to that story because it would be hear say at that point. All he would have to say is "I never said that" and boom, issue gone.


----------



## bltp203 (Nov 5, 2006)

I have the 7/70 and my ball joints were not covered either. You can get 4 new GREASEABLE balljoints from NAPA for about $300. Shop around for the labor.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

schatzy73;764117 said:


> if it's a just powertrain it wouldn't cover it but if it's bumper to bumper they still might not.
> 
> they've done it before.... there was a guy that had a 1 ton dually that hauled 1 1/2 tons in it and when he broke a shackle and took it in to get fixed under the warranty he told them what happened. they refused to cover the costs because he overloaded the truck which nullified his warranty contract.


http://dodgeram.info/2003/load-tow/3500.html

Worst case payload is 4042lbs best cast it's 5072lbs. 1.5ton is 3000lbs SOOO people need to tell all of a story and don't make up sh!t. Everyone is a know it all.


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

I got my ball joints at Autozone because they have a lifetime warranty. But only the uppers are greasable. Are NAPA's covered by a lifetime warranty?


----------



## schatzy73 (Jan 23, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;764281 said:


> http://dodgeram.info/2003/load-tow/3500.html
> 
> Worst case payload is 4042lbs best cast it's 5072lbs. 1.5ton is 3000lbs SOOO people need to tell all of a story and don't make up sh!t. Everyone is a know it all.


load placement also has alot to do with it to.... if it's conconetrated in one area of the bed instead of spread out it would stress that part of the suspension more than the rest.... he was hauling a bulk pack of powdered metal mix (~3000#) and it was to the rear of the axle... when they worked on it they sent the part to one of their engineering places and determined that it was pushed beyond it max strength.... plus it didn't help that they admitted to how much weight was in it...


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

24v6spd;764295 said:


> I got my ball joints at Autozone because they have a lifetime warranty. But only the uppers are greasable. Are NAPA's covered by a lifetime warranty?


I know when I had mine done last year No one but Moog and Dodge made them


----------



## captntim (Dec 12, 2002)

Here's the deal with the dodge hub assemblies...sorry if you guys know this already. It's a unitized hub & bearing which is sealed from the factory. It does not come apart, and when they fail, they must be replaced as a unit. Gone are the days of locking hubs and serviceable timken roller bearings....unless, you cough up about $1900 and install a free-sping hub conversion kit. I did this on my '03 & it is the best money spent on the truck. 

The factory unit bearings (and ball joints, for that matter) have a bad reputation...sucks, but that's the way it is. I can't answer any warranty questions, but that's the deal with the front wheel bearings. There is a ton of information about this on the internet and the various forums. I rebuilt the front end of my truck a few months ago with a Dynatrac hub kit and MOOG ball joints...should be good for a while

Hope this helps a little


----------



## antjmar (Mar 5, 2008)

Does anyone know what exactly the snow plow prep package contains? I thought it was just heavy duty battery and alternator, cooloing, power sterring and tranny coolers and maybe diff axle ratios. Any beefed up suspension parts? If not why arent they covering this? Is the plow you have way too big for this truck (I doubt it)? I just cant see them not covering it!


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

In a 2006 Dodge CTD. Its stiffer front springs that make the front end a bit higjher. Becuase you have the Diesel you have no need for the alternator or Battery since you have have 2 batteries. It has skid plates. In order to get the AHD package you need the Heavy duty service group with covers the tranny cooler and a couple other things. Please not in directions on page 3 #7 passenger/driver can not weigh more than 150 pounds. LMAO. So if your horzitonaly challenged. Say Paris Hilton does all your plowing

http://www.dodge.com/bodybuilder/2006/docs/dr/rsi.pdf


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

BigDave12768;764688 said:


> In a 2006 Dodge CTD. Its stiffer front springs that make the front end a bit higjher. Becuase you have the Diesel you have no need for the alternator or Battery since you have have 2 batteries. It has skid plates. In order to get the AHD package you need the Heavy duty service group with covers the tranny cooler and a couple other things. Please not in directions on page 3 #7 passenger/driver can not weigh more than 150 pounds. LMAO. So if your horzitonaly challenged. Say Paris Hilton does all your plowing
> 
> http://www.dodge.com/bodybuilder/2006/docs/dr/rsi.pdf


 Some interesting reading there.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

schatzy73;764308 when they worked on it they sent the part to one of their engineering places and determined that it was pushed beyond it max strength.[/QUOTE said:


> So they sent a $50 shackle out to a metallurgic engineering facility to be examined? OOOOK


----------



## itr.#1446 (Oct 4, 2007)

alot of guys on the dodge forums upgrade to these but they are expensive
http://www.thecarlisuspension.com/dodge-ram/components/upperballjoints.html


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

beam;763833 said:


> Tried two different dealers and no warranty no plow prep on truck and it is too late already apart at private shop because parts are on national back order from the dealer soooo getting them from napa in SC only one to have all of it the uppers went bad alot of movement and when taking apart the bearring assemblies fell apart that is why uppers and lower (it is already apart) and needed bearings:realmad:


If it's not too late I'd consider replacing the axle u-joints while they've got it torn down. Plowing is hard on them if you have the wheels cranked often, plowing in 4wd, especially while pushing heavy loads and stacking. If you plow mainly in straight lines then you may be alright for a while. I had to replace them about 5K after I did my uppers ... not very cost effective with the price of labor. And the hubs must be pulled again to replace these u-joints so be wary of having the same shop do the work.
Unless there's something missing from your explanation, as Captntim mentioned, the hubs are unitized. If your hubs "fell apart" when they removed them then you just spent a lot of money likely for no reason. It's doubtful your hubs needed to be replaced with such low miles, but regardless, if they didn't come off in 1 piece as a complete assemblly then they were removed incorrectly. It happens all too offen. Sounds like their inexperience has cost you a lot of money, needlessly. You shouldn't be paying for their ignorance. 
It's also questionable whether your lowers needed to be replaced.They will normally last at least 3 to 1 compared to the uppers. Just because they had some "play" in them doesn't mean they need to be replaced. There is a specific diagnosis to be performed to determine whether they require replacement or not. You may be surprised how much play is acceptable and does not hinder performance.
These front-ends are high maintenance, especially if you plow, but a little research, knowledge/experience and going at it methodically can save you a lot of money over the long haul. 
good luck.


----------



## Mopard (Jan 15, 2006)

BigDave12768;764317 said:


> I know when I had mine done last year No one but Moog and Dodge made them


Not sure if I've posted this here before or not but there is some useful reading, parts, etc *Here*


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

itr.#1446;765170 said:


> alot of guys on the dodge forums upgrade to these but they are expensive
> http://www.thecarlisuspension.com/dodge-ram/components/upperballjoints.html


Whats pricey. Moogs cost like 200 each


----------

